# S. irritans ???



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi,

I received an offer last week telling me it was possible to get some S. irritans... But from Rio Palacio, Bolivia (didn't know there were S. irritans in Bolivia)









Here are the pictures:

First picture (For me, it's a S. irritans)










Second picture (Terminal band on the caudal fin so...)










Thanks...


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fomoris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an offer last week telling me it was possible to get some S. irritans... But from Rio Palacio, Bolivia (didn't know there were S. irritans in Bolivia)
> 
> ...


Was it a *Marginatus??Maybe wrong!*


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, the second one could be a S. marginatus...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

they are two different fish. i think the first one is irritans.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If they are indeed from Bolivia, first fish is a marginatus...second fish would have to be compressus. Marginatus don't have a terminal tail band and look very similar to irritans when small. If you look at the reflection on the bottom of the tank, you can see the distinctive hooking to the caudal fin that marginatus have. Irritans also come only from Venezuela.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Occasional examples of S. marginatus due indeed have a terminal band. Both fish appear to be that species. I don't recall right now if S. compressus has been recorded in Bolivia. But I see the confusion.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Occasional examples of S. marginatus due indeed have a terminal band. Both fish appear to be that species. I don't recall right now if S. compressus has been recorded in Bolivia. But I see the confusion.


Crap...I should have paid closer attention to the descriptions on terminal band. I've never seen pictures of a marginatus with a terminal band or trimming on the anal fin that thick and dark. I would have expected a thicker and darker V base at the caudal fin too. :shrug: Are those juvenile traits, or common variations?

OPEFE has compressus listed under Bolivia, so I thought that was a better fit for the second fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Crap...I should have paid closer attention to the descriptions on terminal band. I've never seen pictures of a marginatus with a terminal band or trimming on the anal fin that thick and dark. I would have expected a thicker and darker V base at the caudal fin too. :shrug: Are those juvenile traits, or common variations?
> 
> *Don't know what the stress conditions are in that tank, I assume it is bad since they are all mixed together. That would account for color problems for the fish in the water. Again, it might be a compressus (2d fish), but from what I can tell from the poor angle shot, it seems to be a marginatus all the way around. *
> 
> OPEFE has compressus listed under Bolivia, so I thought that was a better fit for the second fish.


I was too lazy to go look at my own opefe page on it. I'm slowing down.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for your answers... So, both fish are S. marginatus ?!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Fomoris Posted Today, 10:26 AM
> Thanks for your answers... So, both fish are S. marginatus ?!


1st fish Yes, S. marginatus, 2nd fish; angle to poor to say and the amount of stress the fish is under. It might be S. compressus, but the stress conditions should be factored in. Top fin markings (dark), sail fin and band on anal fin suggest S. compressus. But since both species are somewhat similar in appearance, I have to be very conservative and careful on the ID.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks !


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > Fomoris Posted Today, 10:26 AM
> > Thanks for your answers... So, both fish are S. marginatus ?!
> 
> 
> 1st fish Yes, S. marginatus, 2nd fish; angle to poor to say and the amount of stress the fish is under. It might be S. compressus, but the stress conditions should be factored in. Top fin markings (dark), sail fin and band on anal fin suggest S. compressus. But since both species are somewhat similar in appearance, I have to be very conservative and careful on the ID.


FRANK THE TANK


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha old school. you my boy blue!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I think they all look like s.irritans.

I have the impression that when serra are very hard to identify, they become easily s.compressus...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> memen Posted Today, 12:55 PM
> I think they all look like s.irritans.
> 
> *I have the impression that when serra are very hard to identify, they become easily s.compressus... *


Only when they fit the description. The fish with the terminal band does not fit the description of S. irritans.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The tail on the first fish looks irritans...but that is it. The spotting or general shape of the fish do not look irritans to me. I would agree that the fish does look like the pictures of small S. marginatus on OPEFE....and does resemble the small marginatus I had.

Nothing about the second picture looks irritans to me. I dont know what species the fish is....but no way that fish is irritans.


----------

